# One day left for our haunted barn



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

We had 3 good days for our haunted barn. We didn't have the number of people that I would like, but we changed locations and we're not on a highly traveled road now. I've added some radio spots for us. Come on out and check us out. Check out my photos in my album.
our website is - www.terrorsofthenight.com


----------

